# Help with machining table saw flange



## scholar (14 Dec 2014)

Hello

I am hoping someone may be able to help or advise.

I want to modify a (spare) flange for the spindle on my table saw. A couple of pictures are shown below. I want to trim off approx 6mm from the face of the outer ring to accommodate a small adjustable groover set that will fit on the saw except that it has a thicker central boss (I have another similar groover that has no central boss so fits fine).

The boss on the groover means that the tool is offset towards the end of the spindle, thereby not lining up with the table saw slot and reducing thread for the securing nut.

The spindle (ie the ID of the flange) is 25mm and the OD of the inner ring (ie the tool bore) is 30mm. 









The flange is aluminium alloy of some sort I guess. 

I am hoping(?) that it should be a fairly straightforward machining job to trim down the outer ring, although obviously this has to be done precisely so that I do not end up with a wobble blade!

I will check the dimensions when I get the new spare flange, but the existing one has just over 5mm before it gets to the two lateral bars, so 6mm would skim off almost 1mm of those.

I am not really seeking advice on whether to do this, but rather how I could get it done. I do not have a metalworking lathe - Is there a member who could/would do it or does anyone have any suggestions on how I would find a machining shop to do this. In terms of location, I am near Stratford-upon-Avon and travel regularly to Cornwall, so any ports in between!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## seaco (15 Dec 2014)

Hi

If I've read this correctly is this what your after?


----------



## scholar (15 Dec 2014)

Bang on Seaco - as ever a picture says a thousand words!

The central spigot/ring is already the dimensions you show and so do not need modification - it is just the face of the outer ring that needs 6mm skimming off.

Cheers


----------



## seaco (15 Dec 2014)

I could do this for you, I'm in Somerset but you could post it to me. One thing is the outer casing underneath where it would be held in the chuck is it tapered as it looks in the images as this could make holding a problem?

Lee


----------



## scholar (15 Dec 2014)

Hi Seaco

That is a very kind offer.

I will take a look at the other end when I change the blade over shortly - I think that end is machined parallel to the spindle, but now I'm not sure.

Cheers


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Dec 2014)

seaco":1408bngx said:


> I could do this for you, I'm in Somerset but you could post it to me. One thing is the outer casing underneath where it would be held in the chuck is it tapered as it looks in the images as this could make holding a problem?
> 
> Lee



Might be easier to turn a bit of bar and mount the flange on that. thread the end to hold it snug on the centre face


----------



## seaco (15 Dec 2014)

woodfarmer":3op302tt said:


> seaco":3op302tt said:
> 
> 
> > I could do this for you, I'm in Somerset but you could post it to me. One thing is the outer casing underneath where it would be held in the chuck is it tapered as it looks in the images as this could make holding a problem?
> ...



Ah yes I will if need be, but hopefully not... :wink:


----------



## scholar (15 Dec 2014)

Hi Seaco

I have had another look - the spigot at the motor end is machined to 30mm, so hopefully that will give a suitable hold for the chuck(?).

Here is a photo - shows that there was not much extra fat on the base casting before machining - I'll pick the best one when I get the spare.





I am hoping to receive the spare ASAP and will send you a pm when I know - there will be no tearing hurry for it.

Once again thanks (and also to Woodfarmer for the input).

Cheers


----------



## seaco (15 Dec 2014)

OK that's fine, just let me know when your ready...

Lee


----------

